# Need information about clips



## javier75 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good morning (well, here in Spain; maybe most of you are awakening), I start this thread to see if some of you has any information about clips. I will tell you, that since I´m mostly into making kitless pens, it´s being so hard to find clips according with my desings. These are classic, and according to them, I would like to find that kind of clips (I mean, with ball, or roller or something similar). I have found some tear drop that are so cool, but only with chrome plated finish, what it´s good for the pens with bands and nib in the same colour, but I can´t find anything made from brass, which is the material I use for the golden rings (I prefer this because it will always be yellow and will never loose any plated). So, if someone here knows something about brass clips with classic desings, any link or supplier I would be very grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmachin (Jul 6, 2016)

You can find a few brass and copper clips here:

Exoticblanks.com

However, I assume that they are brass plated steel rather than solid brass.  If you are looking for solid brass clips I can't help.  Some members here have made their own clips from brass, so you might try a search.

Bill


----------



## jalbert (Jul 6, 2016)

I got fed up with the commercially available selection of clips, so I started making my own. Feel free to message me if you want to talk about clip making, or have any questions. One of these days I will do a tutorial with lots of pictures on the subject of how I make my clips.


----------



## javier75 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks a lot for answering, bmachin, I know exoticblanks since some time, actually I bought them some clips past year, and I´ve seen their brass clips too, but I think they don´t fit very well with my desing. I think I´m rather close with you, jalbert, and I´ve been thinking about making my own clips, but I don´t know if I´ll be able to make something that I like. Anyway, it should be great if you make that tutorial, I´ll be expecting to see how do you make your own clips. Again thank you both very much for your answers


----------



## jalbert (Jul 7, 2016)

javier75 said:


> Thanks a lot for answering, bmachin, I know exoticblanks since some time, actually I bought them some clips past year, and I´ve seen their brass clips too, but I think they don´t fit very well with my desing. I think I´m rather close with you, jalbert, and I´ve been thinking about making my own clips, but I don´t know if I´ll be able to make something that I like. Anyway, it should be great if you make that tutorial, I´ll be expecting to see how do you make your own clips. Again thank you both very much for your answers



I'll start on it as soon as I can get some layout fluid...otherwise it will kind of be pointless, as my scribe lines on the metal won't show up in the pictures


----------



## Phil Dart (Jul 12, 2016)

I could tell you exactly where you can buy what you are looking for, and indeed I did that yesterday, but my post has been deleted. 

Time and again, the biggest problem when it comes to kitless or custom pens is the clip. They do not easily lend themselves to making from first principles, and sourcing suitable clips for kitless pens is always a problem for makers. There is one company who recognises that fact and who has gone out of its way to source and stock a wide selection of clips to help out makers and give them a genuine choice.

But apparently, I'm not allowed to tell you who they are, and anybody searching these forums as a resource in the future will not know who they are either. Therefore, the question you have asked, will continue to be asked over and over again in the future.

Admin - on this occasion, I have to say with respect, that in your commendable quest to keep these forums advert free, you have done your members a dis-service. No-one is going to get early retirement by selling pen clips, but members DO want to know where they can find a reasonable and suitable selection. You have seen fit to delete the information linking to possibly the ONLY supplier worldwide who specialises in such things.


----------



## jalbert (Jul 12, 2016)

Impressive selection Phil, and possibly the best I have seen. I'll have to keep in mind for the occasions clients don't want to pay the extra costs for me to make them a clip.


----------



## Curly (Jul 12, 2016)

Phil if you go to the Vendor Forums and look around you'll see a company can, in their own portion of it, announce new products, have sales, answer questions, and generally post undisturbed. The information is at the bottom of the page of that forum.


----------



## Phil Dart (Jul 12, 2016)

Curly said:


> Phil if you go to the Vendor Forums and look around you'll see a company can, in their own portion of it, announce new products, have sales, answer questions, and generally post undisturbed. The information is at the bottom of the page of that forum.



Thanks for that Pete. I understand about the vendor forums, and indeed that is the route I go down on the UK forum. I also understand that you can't have every vendor out there jumping in every time someone posts about a piece of kit they also happen to supply, and so the rule to disqualify ad hoc advertising is a good one

However, on this occasion, my post was in direct response to a question on a topic that is pretty specialist - there are very, very few places to buy clips. I happen to know a possible solution to the question and I also happen to BE that possible solution. I'm not really interested in spamming about pen clips for God's sake. It's a service we provide which makes very little money frankly, and my post was made in the spirit of helpfulness. With respect to the admin team, whom I am sure do a fine job, evaluating the reason for the post and realising it was not just a random attemt to flog my gear with an unsolicited advert, would not have gone amiss.

I have said my piece, and I apologise that I appear to have hijacked this thread. Lesson learned, so please lets just get back to the subject of pen clips and share what we know, for the benefit of those here now and others in the future.


----------



## javier75 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you very much Phil, for posting that useful link to your page. I have been looking what you have, and I think that it is pretty cool. I have found some stuff thath I think can fit with what I´m doing, so, thanks again


----------

